# new born



## colingm (Sep 7, 2012)

Today we had a new chick hatch. He makes up for our passing today. It us wonderful to new chicks.


----------



## kaax (Nov 21, 2012)

Congrats on the new chick.

Kaax


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Very cute! Welcome new lil ones. What are they?


----------



## colingm (Sep 7, 2012)

Mixed up little things but wonderful nonetheless


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

I agree, cute nonetheless!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Sweet precious little wee one. Congratulations and welcome to the world chicky.


----------



## ForeverFeathered (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh too cute for words! Congratulations on your new peeper 


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Too cute. Little baby. Looks warm by you. It's getting chilly up here in NJ.


----------



## colingm (Sep 7, 2012)

I am in New Zealand we are having a nice warm summer lots of nice warm chicks


----------

